

In Surveillance Debate, White House Turns Its Focus to Silicon Valley  - RougeFemme
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/03/us/politics/white-house-shifts-surveillance-debate-to-private-sector.html?hp

======
jostmey
I'm sorry but different standards apply to government than to private
industry. It is one thing for industry to monitor customers. It is a whole
different ballgame when the government monitors its citizens.

Industry cannot legally arrest people. Government can. Industry cannot
forcibly draft men over the age of 18. Government can. Industry cannot force
you to pay income tax. Government can. A far tougher standard must be applied
to government because only government is allowed to get away with certain
things.

~~~
saraid216
Are you saying that the government should have harsher controls than private
industry, or are you saying that privacy intrusion is okay as long as it's not
the government doing it?

~~~
cheald
I think he's pointing out that privacy violations by private industry carry
far less risk compared to those by the government, because private industry
cannot legally deprive me of life, liberty, or property.

Because the government has the right of violent force over you, it must be far
more closely controlled to ensure that opportunity for abuse of that right is
minimized.

To say that privacy violations by the government are bad is not to say that
such violations by private entities are good, but they are certainly far less
costly.

------
politician
Industry shall now be punished for bringing to light the abuses of Government.

